# Looking for a set of scales to weigh coyotes



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

I am looking for a good set of scales (electronic preferred) that I can carry in my backpack that doesn't weigh a ton and is farily small but accurate. I want it strictly to weigh coyotes, foxes and bobcats. Is there such a thing?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Teamroper said:


> I am looking for a good set of scales (electronic preferred) that I can carry in my backpack that doesn't weigh a ton and is farily small but accurate. I want it strictly to weigh coyotes, foxes and bobcats. Is there such a thing?


This one may be gone by the time you read this but there are a bunch in this category.
http://cgi.ebay.com/WEIGHMAX-55-LB-...ultDomain_0&hash=item53e1ababd3#ht_3322wt_902


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Teamroper said:


> I am looking for a good set of scales (electronic preferred) that I can carry in my backpack that doesn't weigh a ton and is farily small but accurate. I want it strictly to weigh coyotes, foxes and bobcats. Is there such a thing?


Cabelas has fish scales that are electronic with the hook on the end, might be easier to use? Heres the link for cabelas, click for fish scales, never looked at them all, but know they have one for around 20$

http://www.cabelas.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or this.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=fishing+scales


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Cabelas has fish scales that are electronic with the hook on the end, might be easier to use? Heres the link for cabelas, click for fish scales, never looked at them all, but know they have one for around 20$
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com


Yep, better for coyotes hassel, I agree.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The cheapest and least expensive is.... while at home take and weigh a 50 pound bag of sand. Then cut a 4x4 6 foot long, then cut three four foot sections of logging chain ( you do not want it to break ) and make a balance beam. Carry that out into the woods and you will be able to weigh your animals.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Between the balance beam, sundial, goat bladder canteen, and blunderbuss he has to carry where will he put his victrola caller?


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Between the balance beam, sundial, goat bladder canteen, and blunderbuss he has to carry where will he put his victrola caller?


Where else! On the mule's back that would be following me. Why the mule? So he could show the buzzards where I was when I passed out! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And the buzzards can lead the yotes over to you for a victory dance.

Victrola caller....I thought I was the only one with one of those. ???


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought one of them electronic fish scales that goes to 50 lbs, made a larger hook for it and I carry it in my calling bag, runs off a nine volt battery and is back lit for night use if needed, very light weight and the battery will easily last one season.


----------

